# Baby CRS question



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

I have kept grade S/S+ CRS's for over a year now. One thing I have noticed is that in a group of about 30, several females will be berried at a time, but it seems like only a small number of juveniles make it to adulthood. I realize that they are not RCS and don't have the same survival rate, but it seems like only 2 or 3 survive to adulthood per hatch. 

Is this normal, or is there something I can do to up the survival rate? I don't have java moss in the tank, but is java moss needed to raise shrimp? I feed them plenty, but I rarely see the babies on the pellets I feed the adults, so could it be a feeding issue?

Let me know if you have found something that improves survival rates.

Thanks!


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

What are your water parameters? Early on I tried keeping CRS in PH above 6.8 and had the same problem. Set up a new tank and kept PH at 6.4 to 6.6 and survival rate is near 100% now and I have 3 colonies running from young and some are very nice Hinos.... The young need lots of bio-film after birth as well and too "clean" a tank is not good....Moss also provides allot of surface for bio-film and places for the fry to feel safe.

Cheers, Bill


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

That could answer the question. I don't think my water parameters are off. I use AS and have lovely soft SF water. The pH stays sub 7. I will move some berried females to another tank with moss and see if there is a difference in survival. It is less clean with lots of hair algae.


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi Jookie,

I'm in SF as well and looking to one day have CRS in my tank. Please let us know how your CRS do in the new tank.


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

No problem. I'm going to start moving them to the 10 gallon and when they start to take off, I'll let you know. I'll sell/trade extras cheap locally. Anything to avoid shipping!


----------

